# One wide BUCK!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

[attachment=0:27aogz6z]IMG95105aaa5.jpg[/attachment:27aogz6z]Here is a Picture of a buck my good friend took. He said he thought he was looking at an elk when he first seen the antlers.
Our question for you is how big do you thing he is? ( Width / Score ) 
We haven't seen him since, but hope he will be around in October. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

No way to even begin to score inches on this bad boy... but honestly, would you pass him up?

I'm curious about the dude laying in the bush, behind him. That looks like it could be a nice buck too.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say around 37"- 40" wide I dont think he would score real good. But that Dont mean nothing a Toad like that!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would guess it to be 33"-35" wide and it looks like it has a 3 point frame, which would hurt its score. I think it could still go over 200".


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah he looks to be a solid 33" outside spread...his lack of height would hurt his score, but it wouldn't stop me from putting a broadhead behind his shoulder! Height and Mass are BIG contributors coupled with deep forks when you are talking about score.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

With that junk, that deer goes over 35 inches wide, no question! 

Great buck.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have shown this Picture to a few good friends that are avid hunters. Some of them say that they would put this buck around 38-39". A couple think 40". Even a few said lower 30's. I was always taught that the width between a mature bucks ears tip to tip is around 22-24". With this buck, it looks like it goes around 7"-8" past each ear on both sides. That would to me put him at 36-40" at the furthest points. I don't understand how people would say low 30's. On the score, I'm not the best at any means. I usually don't go off score. I like wide bucks with lots of garbage.

Either way, when it comes to deer to me a 30" is huge and one closer to 40" is almost unheard of. I know it's not the best pic, and there are many factors to go off of. I wouldn't hesitate on getting some lead in the air.

*So what kind of deer do you prefer?* Typical or Non-typical? Heavy or wide? Or both. For me I'm not a trophy hunter, I enjoy the experience more than anything. If a decent buck presents itself. I'll take the shot. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd say 35"/36",,, should net 205" + or - 5" ....

**** nice buck for sure!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd kill a 200" typical over a 250" non-typical any day!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'd kill a 200" typical over a 250" non-typical any day!


I would have to say thats the crazyest line ive ever read! -_O- BOOOM! there goes the two point! (As this toad bounds away) IF only that 250 inch Buck Didnt have so much trash I would of took him HAHAH! To each there own right on Stablebuck right on! You have more will power than i ever would and for that i salute you. :O||:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This buck is over 35 inches. I'm sure of it. How much over I'm not sure. But it's at least 35 inches. No doubt. 

A 200 inch typical is a pretty special buck. Typical vs non-typical is totally a personal preference thing. I'm not great scoring bucks on the hoof but a large typical will generally look more impressive when put side by side with non-typical that scores higher. 

As an example of what I'm saying, go see Mossback's 'booth' at the expo. You'll have plenty of opportunity to view them side by side. I sat and looked at the display that had spider bull on it. It's paired with two giant typicals on a circulating display. The two typicals are huge, but score significantly less than spidey. Put those three in a clearing together with a rifle in my hand, and spidey is my 3rd choice. The others just look bigger to me. It's a lot harder to get to 200 or 400 as a typical. Special animals for sure!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'd kill a 200" typical over a 250" non-typical any day![/quot
> ...


you'd be surprised what you would do yourself! I said 200 vs. 250...not 200 vs. 300.








here is 213








and here is 333

that is a 120" difference...I'm sorry but with only a 50" or less margin of total inches...I'm gonna take the typical buck if he's standing next to the non-typical buck...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

If i ever got the chance at two bucks pushing over 200 inch standing side by side i would shoot the first one the cross hairs or pins hit! I wouldnt be none the wiser on what one was bigger haha! 
Im a sucker for big muleys but them two whiteys would get anybodys blood movin.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeah! make no mistake about it...any buck walking in front of me over 150" is gonna get my blood going something fierce...not like I'm Denny Austed or anything...hahaha


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sheesh, thats a dandy. Nice find!



stablebuck said:


> I'd kill a 200" typical over a 250" non-typical any day!


given they were standing side by side to you, and given the rariety of character/trash bucks like that? you'd pop the typical, over a 250 inch nontyp, seriously??


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> If i ever got the chance at two bucks pushing over 200 inch standing side by side i would shoot the first one the cross hairs or pins hit! I wouldnt be none the wiser on what one was bigger haha! *NO DOUBT! *
> 
> Im a sucker for big muleys but them two whiteys would get anybodys blood movin. *Sorry, not this anybody... while impressive, there just whiteys... *


post some pics of mulies, lets talk apples and apples. not apples and brussle sprouts! :lol:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Even on those Whitetails... The lower scoring buck is WAY more impressive, in my opinion. Height & Width always win in my book, over a bunch of trashy garbage.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

true, true...

its sooo a matter of personal preference. add some better mass on the ****** typ, and now we're getting closer. imo, that particular nontyp is just plain ugly with the blown all to h*ll look. 

but then again, they are just whitetails... -yawn... :O•-:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

One thing about it Apples,Brussle Sprouts and and crazy lookin whitetails all grow on farms lol


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> One thing about it Apples,Brussle Sprouts and and crazy lookin whitetails all grow on farms lol


AMEN!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Well I hate to bring up some old post, but the buck that I originally posted the picture of was harvested this year. I don't know the score but I know it measured up at *42" wide* at widest point. It had a 3 x 4 main frame with lots of garbage. One beautiful buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like what has been said a couple of times, doesn't matter what it scores.
That is a great deer, would not hesitate for 1/2 a sec on that one.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I had this photo sent to me a few days back but didn't want to post it without permission of the shooter. Nicest buck I've seen taken this year. The shooter is a landowner in southern Cache County and he is my new best friend!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a buck you shoot and measure later.-8/-.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I knew he went over 35 inches. That buck is freaking awesome!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh. I just glanced at the title of the thread and my mind read "One Eye'd Buck." And I thought "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" 

That was a close one.


----------

